# London



## jonybakery (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm heading to London for a few days next week. Do people know of any spots/campsites which I could stay in? Access to public transport would also be handy.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Sewardstone is open and there is a bus stop outside.

Its north london

http://www.leevalleypark.org.uk/en/...ampsite_sewardstone/campsite_sewardstone.aspx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

caravan club at Crystal Palace & Abbey Wood, Camping club at Chertsey. All excellent sites, accessible by train / bus into central london


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Abbey Wood , very nice site very very secure , 5min walk from van door to station platform , trains every few minutes into Cannon St or Charing Cross station and it takes 30 mins
Its our favourite for london visits

Baza


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would second the CC Abbey Wood site, lovely site and 5 mins walk to a quick frequent train service straight into the centre of London.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/caravanclubapps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=21814


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I can see that they have given you very good advice already

http://www.touristnetuk.com/london/london-camping-sites/default.asp

Crystal palace is in the Emissions so it depends on your Size and the age of your M/Home

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/default.aspx
Put your reg no in here


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Abbey wood.
A few minutes from train into City centre
Dave p


----------

